# Beau rocks his latest Miami



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's my boy, fresh from the groomer on July 6. Nothing beats the feel of a sweet, clean, fluffy-as-a-cloud poodle! I have some video, too. I'll get that posted as soon as I can figure out how . . .


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh he looks beautiful. What a gorgeous pure white. I Might have asked you on another thread but could you tell me who your groomer is??? Is it in TO?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh he looks great in the miami!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What a handsome boy! He looks great in the miami...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful! I love your groomer!!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting - I love looking at poodle haircuts


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> oh he looks beautiful. What a gorgeous pure white. I Might have asked you on another thread but could you tell me who your groomer is??? Is it in TO?


You can't tell from these pictures, but Beau is more of a cream than pure snow white. The shorter cut does seem to remove a lot of the apricot-tinged hair, making him appear whiter.

Groomer is Madeline Patterson, in Moorpark/TO area. She calls her business "Everything Poodles," which is a perfect description. Among other things poodle, Madeline is an officer with the So Cal Poodle Club and runs our regional Poodle Rescue. Been grooming poodles for 35 years. I'm sooo lucky to have her in the neighborhood! You just have to book a month in advance. PM me if you'd like her phone number.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love this dog, I've never seen him looking anything other than perfect.  He's just gorgeous! He's so clean and pristine looking in all his photos.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

My but he has the most magnificent tail. That is a spectacular groom.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I love this dog, I've never seen him looking anything other than perfect.  He's just gorgeous! He's so clean and pristine looking in all his photos.


LOL, that's because I've never posted any "before" pictures, only the "after" shots. But it's true we don't let him get too scruffy; I'm scheduling his appointments just over three weeks apart now. It's worth the money just to feel how amazingly soft he can be.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Beau looks PHENOMENAL!! I just _*LOVE *_the clip. I am sitting her fantasizing about how Chagall might look in it. He's getting groomed on Tuesday. I am going to have a chat with his groomer to see what she thinks she can accomplish on him. My only concern is the upkeep, I stretch professional groomings out to every six weeks right now. That definitely wouldn't work with the Miami I suppose. But here I sit thinking if I dispense with some of my beautiful parlor and manicure appointments.... Beau is really, really a knock out mini!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Beau looks great!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is so good looking! I love the Miami on him...I think I might try that on Kiara, she has been in a T&C for sometime now so its time for a change. Plus since she is able to go to the dog beach now, the less hair I have to brush out the better LOL!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Beau really rocks the miami :rockon:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Beau certainly lives up to his name!!! Just one of the many reasons I love whites is that you can see their beautiful eyes. He is so handsome. He looks like his personality matches his beauty.


----------

